
Thunderstone (folklore) - benbreen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thunderstone_(folklore)
======
andrewl
This reminds me of the brontotherium ( _thunder beast_ ), a giant prehistoric
mammal similar to a rhinoceros, but much larger. The Sioux sometimes found
fossilized brontotherium bones after heavy rainstorms. They believed them to
be the bones of creatures that ran over the clouds and caused thunder. One of
my children's books about prehistoric creatures said the brontotherium was
named by a paleontologist who was familiar with the Sioux myth.

------
icsllaf
It's amazing that the myth was only "formally" debunked in 1847 did historians
back then not know about the neanderthals or our earlier states and if so,
then ancient history has really come a far ways.

This quote also stuck with me

> Michael Mercati tried to prove that the "thunder-stones" were weapons or
> implements of early races of men

Makes you wonder what other marvels of history that we've simply misidentified
and what information we're still missing.

------
dsr_
I had expected a reference to fulgurite; instead I learned something new.
Thanks!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fulgurite](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fulgurite)

